# Time to dive into the sport- Help?



## biking swan (Nov 8, 2006)

My time has come to drop any high impact training and move to something less jarring. I took a road biking class this weekend and can't wait to get back out there. 
I eventually would like to buy a bike but in the mean time I am going to get a computer, clips and shoes for my MTB and take to the road for a while. 

Any suggestions on what bikes I should start looking at? 
Background on me... 5'5", 155lb, Athletic... progress fast in the training aspect of the sports I play. I don't want to put money into something I am going to outgrow in a year or so. I live in a very bike friendly area and plan to do mostly bike trail/country road riding. 

Any suggestions are helpful and would be greatly appreciated!!! Thank You!!


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi... and welcome to the new Women's board! It's awesome to see more women getting into the sport. 

Are you interested in racing at all, or will you primarily be touring and/or doing centuries and other organized rides? The type of bike you'll be interested in may be different depending on what you plan on using it for, though you can just as easily race/tour/commute on the same bike.

I can understand not wanting to put money into something you are going to outgrow in a year, so I would suggest that you find a reputable local bike shop. You will need to get properly fitted to a bike that you feel comfortable on, and you should consider the higher end bikes if you plan on doing this for a while. 

I went for a Trek 2200 my first year cycling, which is a good bike and was a good compromise between cost and function. I would call it an upper entry level racing bike, if that makes sense. The only problem was that after a year, I outgrew it and wanted something better. I ended up buying a top-of-the-line custom titanium bike, which I am completely happy with after two seasons of racing. My reasoning in buying something so ludicrously expensive was that I would never have to buy another [road] bike ever. Now I just have to worry about upgrading components and getting new paint jobs! 

What brand and model of bike you decide to buy is up to you. The most important thing of all, however... is that your bike FITS! Otherwise, you won't enjoy riding it.

Oh, I almost forgot. If you're going to be riding your MTB on-road instead of off, consider buying a set of slick tires for it. It will make riding on pavement MUCH easier. The knobs create a lot of resistance on smooth surfaces and make it more difficult to achieve speed.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Welcome to the cycling and welcome to the ladies forum, swan. Do you have a price range in mind?


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Il Sogno's question is a good one. The options are SO varied. It is kind of like someone asking "what kind of car should I buy?" We can talk some about how it is going to be used, but the other big issue is what you want to spend. 

Assuming that your time on the MTB continues to convince you that you enjoy road riding, and you are willing to invest at least $1000 to $1500, you could buy a bike that you would not outgrow, nor prematurely wear out. Above that price point, it is usually just a little more bling, a little lighter weight, and a incremental improvement in function. 

But many of us have experiences like Vonteity's, too, which is just a simple upgrade lust driven by finding a sport we really love. That is, you may buy a $1200 bike with solid mid-level components that does everything you want and more, and still find yourself craving that special custom/carbon/titanium whatever "something." There's frankly no way to guard against such impulses.


----------



## biking swan (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes I tend to have those impulses when it comes to equiping myself with gear... be it backpacking, hunting, hiking, any sport, etc.... I do outgrow stuff easily when I get addicted to it. 
I have done quite a bit of MTB and this last weekend was the first time I was on a true road bike... I was hooked on the speed and fluidity of it. I enjoyed the solitude of the road yet the commrodory (spelling?) around you. I am more of a "team" sport gal but with my ankle injuries I just can play those games anymore so that brings me here. 
I think initially I would be up for spending around $1500...trust me the tools/woodworking stuff that my husband impulsively buys outweighs my bike purchase! Hah!
I am just looking forward to some "Me" time on the road away from the kids (3 & 13 mo.) that can give me some much needed fitness. 
Thank you for your help and please feel free to spread the knowledge! - Nic


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

At the $1500 price point you'll have plenty of nice options. You can ask for suggestions, but honestly you are just hearing people's personal favorites and biases rather than one right answer.

I hear ya on the ankle injury. I had a major injury in 1998 and a triple arthrodesis and can never run, backpack, or rock climb any more (well, not anything harder than a toddler could do!). I was already a cyclist but more of a multi-sport chick. The injury made biking my primary outdoor joy. And you can find plenty of good camaraderie in cycling if that's what you want, and plenty of solitude when you need it. A nice combo!

Welcome.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Ask around at bicycle shops to see if there's a mellow, female-friendly group ride in your area. If you find one, take a few rides with them. You'll likely see a whole lot of different bike brand zooming alongside you. Further investigate the brands that catch your eye. And keep reading this website. It's a great resource.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

I agree with the other posters that you are going to hear a lot of opinions here. Take a look at this Bike thread for some ideas. Also test ride as many bikes as you can at the LBS. Is there a bike rental near you that rents road bikes? 
I heartily agree with Von's suggestion of putting slicks on your MTB if you are going to use it for riding around town until you get your road bike.
Cheers, and welcome


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

biking swan said:


> My time has come to drop any high impact training and move to something less jarring. I took a road biking class this weekend and can't wait to get back out there.
> I eventually would like to buy a bike but in the mean time I am going to get a computer, clips and shoes for my MTB and take to the road for a while.
> 
> Any suggestions on what bikes I should start looking at?
> ...



Welcome to the club swan  

Outgrow eh.. How old are you? Well, IMHO, a Trek 1500 is a very good entry level bike and has very good reviews too. So if you don't fit it anymore, well, it's not THAT expensive a bike..

Also, a Cervelo Soloist Team is nice, but could be a little expensive..


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh yeah, and at $1500, you can get very nice upper entry level bikes... Are you looking at racing? If so, well, maybe you can ''stay away'' from comfort bikes like the Pilot or Roubaix, since you are athletic and I would assume you are pretty fit, strong and flexible..


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*Another*

possibility is to look at a used bike with a top component group...THAT way you can keep your budget around 1500 or so, and if you decide that you love it and want to buy a better bike, you can just spring for the frameset and transfer the better component group to the new bike. Just an idea.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> Oh yeah, and at $1500, you can get very nice upper entry level bikes... Are you looking at racing? If so, well, maybe you can ''stay away'' from comfort bikes like the Pilot or Roubaix, since you are athletic and I would assume you are pretty fit, strong and flexible..


The Roubaix is very raceable.
Pilot's not, but the Roubaix is.

Remember, we're talking about a woman though - WSD-type bikes are definitely worth looking into, IMHO.
-estone2


----------



## madhattaz (Sep 3, 2006)

$1,500.00 at this time of the year should get you something pretty decent. Does the budget include any accessories you may need for the bike, such as jerseys/ shorts, etc? Since you're already riding a MTB, maybe you already have them. In the event you don't, they can easily pull your budge into the "red".


----------



## Robbie59 (Apr 12, 2006)

Agree with madhattaz. You may be able to get up to a $1800 to $2000 bike with your $1500 budget if you purchase at the end of the year. Maybe even better are the many bikes I've seen priced originally in the $1500 to $1600 range that end up being marked down to the $1100 to $1200 range. The only advantage of shopping in April is that selection is probably as good as it gets. But drop your money from about September through February and it will go a lot further. My wife and I both have bought bikes originally priced well over our budgets on this strategy.

Good luck!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

estone2 said:


> The Roubaix is very raceable.
> Pilot's not, but the Roubaix is.
> 
> Remember, we're talking about a woman though - WSD-type bikes are definitely worth looking into, IMHO.
> -estone2


Right, that's true.. But err, we weren't talking WSD right? Were we? :idea: I fogot...

Oh yeah the Roubaix is raceable, somehow it slipped my mind... 

And, IMHO, I really don't like how loooonggg the head tube of the pilot looks.. I saw one model (Pretty sure it was a pilot) that had an, eeewww-ishly long headtube... Just a personal preference, but yuck!


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Things you'll need in addition to the actual bike. All this stuff can be very expensive or entry level stuff, depending on your tastes. Like any other sport, there are tons of other things you can add to the list. 

Helmet
Shoes
Pedals - match these to your MTB and you can use 1 pair of shoes for both
Pump
Saddle bag
Extra tubes
Patch kit
Glasses
Cycling specific shorts

As others have said, this is the time of year to buy a bike. All the 2006 models are on closeout. And remember if you get a little bit higher quality bike, 105 level or higher, the resale value will be much higher if you decide you don't like the sport. It will be easier to sell a 105 level bike than something with cheaper Tiagra/Sora components.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi Swan,
Not much to add except welcome to RBR. Heed the advice of Il Sogno, JT, phys et al., heaps of nice people here 
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## biking swan (Nov 8, 2006)

*Thanks for all your help!*

Well it has been an exploritory few weeks. I went to my LBS and test rode a few different brands/styles. I have found that the WSB is not for me. I like to stretch out a little more when I ride and I felt too compact on it. I did find a bike that fit and lucky me it was on sale. I found a 06 Trek 2200 in a 52 that fit nice ($1350.) I rode a Specialized and a LeMond... liked the LeMond but they didn't have a size that fit me well. Oh and rode a friends Pilot 2.2...
I put a good road ride on my MTB the other day and I think I convinced my husband that I am not messing around in wanting a road bike. Got to love convincing him by riding to the top of the Berkeley Hills.(he was impressed, haven't done that since giving birth to his two children)
I do have bike wear, shoes (MTB/SPD), helmet, etc. I am lucky because my birthday and Christmas fall in the same month so I am hoping to have my new ride by the end of this week! Keeping my fingers crossed that my husband has taken all the obvious hints... such as " I put a deposit on a bike if I don't get it for my birthday/Christmas I am going to get it anyways" Doesn't get much easier than that for him. So as far as that goes I am ready to hit the road. Thank you for all of your assistance and I will keep you posted on the status of my ride. Any more suggestions would be helpful but I am really excited to get riding on the road. - Nic


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Sounds like you're going to be all set.

There's a lot of nice riding in the berkley hills. Check out the route for the grizzly peak
century:
http://www.grizzlypeakcyclists.org/century/


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Stay in touch. This is a great community and good resource... next thing you know you'll be answering questions for others with all the knowledge you gained!


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Let us know what you get and post a pic as soon as possible!


----------



## MellowDramatic (Jun 8, 2006)

jtolleson said:


> Stay in touch. This is a great community and good resource... next thing you know you'll be answering questions for others with all the knowledge you gained!


+1...I feel like a sage compared to my friends, and I attribute that to what I've learned here. Welcome to the addiction.


----------

